# 1990 giant atx 780 farm fresh



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

Just picked this up this morning. Aside from some surface rust in a spot or two its in great shape. 

I was trying to do some research and get a bit of detailed info on the 780 but relevant info its tough to come by for 90,91. If anyone has any fun info to share I would to hear it.

Component wise its full 7 series xt in fantastic shape. It has an issue with the front rapidfire shifter...the lever doesn't ratchet back when going from small to middle...could be a sticky cable or adjustment issue. ( I actually think its supposed to work this way... I dont lik it but whatever, I'll have to dial it in a bit more)

The rims on it are looking pretty rough, not from use but just from oxidization and 20 year old brake dust. The spokes are a bit loose, 1 on the rear is broken. It just might be time for me to learn to properly true and tension a wheel 

Anyway if any of you have some specs on the 1990 ATX 780 please share it with me, I would love to see it.

Cheers,

Eric


----------



## Steel29er (Jul 1, 2008)

No spec, but nice pick up


----------



## flowboard (Oct 4, 2008)

farm fresh is equivalent the the new car smell for the VRC community


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

Just got done with a 15 mile test ride, aside from needing some fresh grease in the shifters and a new seat this bike is great  It makes curbs a challenge again!

Anyone know how difficult it is to service these shifters?


----------



## snydercj7 (Jun 12, 2008)

Hope you were not riding it as shown in the last picture posted. haha


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I would love....to strip that bike for parts!


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

I had one of those. The fork buckled at the brake posts dropping off a curb. The dealer was no help, giving me the run around. i took it to another nearby Giant dealer, tail between the legs and he swapped out the ruined fork for a Nishiki fork. I loved the sharp handling of the frame. Hated the shifters and quickly installed XC Pros


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> I would love....to strip that bike for parts!


 Me too, hard to find those brakes in black and the crank looks to be in great shape. Bottom line, you have some tasty xt bits that look to be in outstanding condition. That crank looks pristine. What tires are those? They look a little rough but show almost no wear. If they have mildew try using some bathroom cleaner like scrubbing bubbles on them. Sounds stupid but that stuff took the mildew off a set of old gumwalls I had. Score.


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

If you guys are interested in parts, I found mine on cl in Seattle. There are others out there a little south.
This really seems like a decent bike, yet really no following like other early bikes. Must be the fact that Giant has no retro street cred and the model name is less than imaginative.


----------

